# I want American Made 1842's and 1745's



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been using 3/16od x 3/64w by Kent, and they are pretty good and come close to the Chinese tubes ... but IMHO 1842 and 1745 are the tops. I'm using the Kent and happy, but 1842 really sends ammo !

What have you guys tested that comes close ... right now out of what I have tested the Kent 3/16"od are the best.

The 125"ID x.218"OD x .047" wall did not seem to give the speed I wanted .... I thought it would, I was very surprised. I thought this tube looped would be a major winner for me, but it did not achieve the speeds of my 1842 or 3/16"od that I'm using ?

I would like to hear others that have tested a variety of small looped tubes to hear what speeds you have gotten. !

wll


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Where are you getting made in the USA tubes? I have had a hard time finding them in the past. In fact the ONLY slingshot rubber I know of made in the USA is 107s. Made in USA tubes would be sweet! Or flat latex even better.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Where are you getting made in the USA tubes? I have had a hard time finding them in the past. In fact the ONLY slingshot rubber I know of made in the USA is 107s. Made in USA tubes would be sweet! Or flat latex even better.


I buy from here http://www.latex-tubing.com/

Great company and fast service, but Simple Shot has American tubing also and his prices are very fair,

wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Wll,

Just curious to know if you tried the next smaller size from latex-tubing.com? It really looks like the Chinese have done their homework on this small tube thing. I am guessing that 1842 and 1745 are going to be very hard to beat when you take draw weight into consideration. Too bad their quality control isn't better. As you know, I actually got just a bit more speed with your Kent tubes than I got from my latest batch of 1842 but draw weight was quite a bit higher, it's not something I would want to spend an entire evening shooting, especially since my accuracy has really started to come together.However, it does bring the smack!

But I'm with you, I too want to know what other small tubes ( preferably American ) are out there that can give 1842 a run for it's money. Anyone?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

wll said:


> NaturalFork said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you getting made in the USA tubes? I have had a hard time finding them in the past. In fact the ONLY slingshot rubber I know of made in the USA is 107s. Made in USA tubes would be sweet! Or flat latex even better.
> ...


Thanks! I didnt know simple shot had them


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Ive only tried 2040, 1842, 1745 and 2050's...

2040 - slow. 
1842 - great
1745 - perfect 
2050 - great single. Doubles you need yo be the hulk to aim it straight when its maxxed lol.

Ive heard afew times that people are finding the 1842's faster than 1745's - ive hunted with both, and always found the 1842's abit inconsistent, without the well placed shot the animal usually scarper, whereas the 1745's almost always put down the game, bad shot or not.

Also the soup can test... 1842's huge dents and occasionally one side penetrated, 1745's blow through both sides (this was with .38leads)

I dont have a chrony but based on my hunting and bean can trials its the 1745's that always come out ontop and have bagged me many many meals


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> Ive only tried 2040, 1842, 1745 and 2050's...
> 
> 2040 - slow.
> 1842 - great
> ...


Back months ago I was getting very bad speed using small tubes and my speed with large tubes was lousy too ...... Once I got the 500% elongation thing down ... a new world opened up.

So far I have had very good luck with 1842's. 1745 are not quite as fast with lighter ammo for me, with heavier ammo the 1745 does better, but your shooting technique plays a role. My 3/16od is very good stuff, real good with about 150gr-300gr ammo when actively shot. Love shooting the 3/16od tubes ... very stout and tough !

When I use the 3/16"od with 3/8" steel and 5/8" marbles I must be careful because of finger slap, although the same is true of 1842 and 1745 !

wll


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Wll,

Here's another possible option: Doubled tan theratube. Toddy ( another kind and generous guy like yourself ) sent me a small amount to test. It performed just a little slow but I think that was my fault because of the way I rigged them. I shoot against the ties, wrapping the tubes around the front and back of the forks. When I do this with the small dankungs, they stretch an inch to an inch and quarter over the tops of the forks before they settle in. So I put them on an inch shorter than I want the final length to be.

I did the same thing with the tan theratube and it didn't stretch as much over the forks so the active length was shorter and my draw length with them was noticeably shorter as well. Another inch or two in draw length may well have put them very close to 1842 / 1745 speed. I'm sure your active shooting style will bump up the speed as well.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

canalrubber.com


----------

